# Grooming Table, Arm, Noose



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I simply can't brush Gryff anymore. I do it with him laying on the floor and he attacks the brush and my hand. I can't groom him for more than two minutes. Needless to say, he is getting matted.

When I take him to the groomer, she has him on a table with his head in a noose attached to some sort of arm. Does this keep him from being able to turn his head so he can't bite?

I have a desk that I can use to stand him on and I can buy an arm and noose to attach to the desk. Will this work for me? Does he stand the entire time I groom him? 

He has an appointment on Wednesday and I will ask my groomer about this, but I thought I'd sound you guys out first.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, a table with a arm and a noose will make a big differance. You have to be willing to use the noose. I groom both my dogs and after I wash them they are on the table about 45 minutes and I use the noose at first to settle them down, by the end of the grooming I am usually not using it they are being good, letting me groom what I want.

If you put the nooze tight on them they can't move very much at all, if you have problems with Gryff biting, maybe you should get a muzzle. I had to get one with Casper...they can't bite you with it on, and it doesn't hurt them. The lady that cuts Casper's nails always puts one on him. 

If you buy a arm, check out really good how they attach to the table...there are different kinds.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

The table makes a HUGE difference for Guapo...I can get much more done at one time when he's on it and it makes it much easier for handling the different brushes and treats at the same time. I bought a small one from petedge that Carolina recommended, it was pretty cheap and I put it on the dining room table when I need to use it.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I LOVE my grooming table. I would be lost without it. Once I stand the girls on it, they KNOW they have to stay put. I used the arm and noose at first, but after awhile I didn't need it anymore so I removed it. I got a used ringside grooming table at a dog show. It was money well spent.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Michelle - is this the one?


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

oh, that looks perfect for me...I could put it on the table...anxious to find out if that is it. I had her up on the toilet trying to dry her yesterday and she kept slipping off.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ivy, yup that's the one!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002DHT22/ref=s9subs_c1_199_at1-rfc_g1_si1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=0GXJ8M110WV6JDDZQDGJ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463383351&pf_rd_i=507846"]Amazon.com: Midwest 48" Grooming Table Arm (Adjustable Height to 48"): Kitchen & Dining[/ame]

This one looks good too...and seems like a good price...


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I ordered it. I hope it helps. Gryff is absolultely impossible.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

which one did you get Ivy? The little one for the table top?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ivy good luck with the new table, I have always been lucky that my boys just stand or lay for me. Remember even when using a table you never stop when they are fighting you or they win. If they start to fight keep going and as soon as they relax back off for a second and reward with a treat.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Just thought I'd pipe in and say I like the little larger size table, like the one you posted a link of, Karla. It gives a bit more room for them to lay on their side without having to curl up, which makes grooming their tummies much easier. I got an adjustable one so that I can use it while sitting in a chair. It was more expensive--but worth every penny.

Having them on a grooming table lets them know it is time for business, too, and running off isn't allowed.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I have this table and it made grooming so comfortable. I like the adjustable height feature.

http://grooming.petedge.com/Master-...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=192


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Poornima said:


> I have this table and it made grooming so comfortable. I like the adjustable height feature.
> 
> http://grooming.petedge.com/Master-...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=192


Poornima,
That's the one I have, too. Love it!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*they can still struggle in the noose...*

If you put it over one shoulder it is easier and they cannot choke themselves.

Ideally, grooming is best if the dog will lay down on the side and hold still. This works the best and is easiest on both...unless he refuses to do this. I was fortunate to have a mentor who showed me how to do this when Riki was a puppy. She had five in full coats to groom...and they all would lay down on the table for her. She was very firm with them, but also incredibly loving.

Riki looks up at me with this sad eyed look...and he hides from me when he sees the brush. I know he doesn't like it, but he has learned to listen to me over the years. Sometimes when it comes to the nails, my husband will hold him and I can cut them. For this, he will not hold still.

These guys have about 15 years worth of grooming to get used to...like toddlers with bed heads.

Good luck!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I got the small round one. I'll let you know how it works out once I get it. I still plan on taking him to the groomer regularly, but I need to keep him brushed in between visits. Gryff simply won't tolerate it and I hate fighting with him. He yelps constantly - he's such a faker.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*He is a drama boy!*

Daisy is a yelper too! Such drama.

I just did Riki right now with my new Chris Christenson brush, it was expensive but it so much smoother and goes through his cotton candy coat much easier.

He lays on his side and I start at the bottom of his belly and work up a little at a time on each side from leg to leg in rows. He doesn't mat these days even in a long coat. Several times I had to remind him to stay down especially near his but or his feet. And then he gets a small treat. When he stays down, I am done in a flash. Riki is much more obedient than Daisy...and I have to admit he also had a lot of obedience training and I was much more strict with him than I have been with her. I was worried that he would mark in the house, so I started being a strict but loving owner with him. He can do 15 minute down stays, and he does it willingly. He also had a very strict trainer that he adores, imagine that!

Does Gryff have a bit of a curly coat? I know that it is harder to get a brush or comb through the cotton candy or curly coat than it is the silky one. Daisy is a dream to brush, it takes seconds and goes right through the coat easily. Her coat is so smooth and silky...and easy. It is hard to get them to settle down if they are dramatic, they get themselves worked up. Have you tried rescue remedy before grooming him? Is he willing to do long downs for you? He is just very smart and tricky!

Good luck.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Is Gryff and adolescent?*

is Gryff between one and two years? An adolescent testing boundaries with you?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

He's always tested the boundries. He will be two in May and he's never liked being brushed and certainly lets me know it. Gryff does have a very cotton candy type coat. I just bought a CC pin brush and the staggered tooth comb. Hopefully between the new tools and the table it will really help.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*thick coats*

My daughter has combination asian thick hair with my italian frizz. She has five times as much hair as I do. It mats like crazy and let me tell you she does scream a lot. She was in hula and they like their hair long.

Well, she decided to quit hula and I cut her hair about 12 inches. Even with braids, anything made it mat. I couldn't tolerate the fights and the screaming. Now she brushes her own hair...and quess which brush works the best on her hair? The Chris Christiansen.

Two times I have clipped my dogs down really short, especially in the summer. This way they can get wet and we go to the beach often...no worries about comb outs. I am the one that insists they have longer coat...isn't that dumb? They have never been shown...but I just love the long coat. I know they would appreciate it if I would cut them back down!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Poornima said:


> I have this table and it made grooming so comfortable. I like the adjustable height feature.
> 
> http://grooming.petedge.com/Master-...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=192


Thanks for posting the link. What do you use for an arm and noose for the table?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't know about Poornima, but I don't use either a noose or arm. However, I've thought it could be very beneficial when blow drying. But, if you go to that Petedge site, they show you arms and nooses that can be purchased to go with different tables. You can also order a catalog and see them on paper.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Poornima said:


> I have this table and it made grooming so comfortable. I like the adjustable height feature.
> 
> http://grooming.petedge.com/Master-...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=192


That's the one I have and really like it. I got it so long ago that I don't remember if the arm and noose came with it or if I had to buy it separately. It gives me a lot of room to groom on and can be taken down and put behind the dresser or bed.


----------

